# NetworkManager and wpa_supp only connect while in Gnome

## jeff.r.gnome

Hi everyone,

I have my networking functioning great, but when I drop out of my X session back to the terminal (I boot to terminal, as opposed to xdm, etc), I am no longer connected. My assumption is that is because the NetworkManager gnome applet is no longer running. What do I need to do to get NetworkManager and/or wpa_supplicant connecting from the command line?  If they're running, shouldn't it all just work automatically?

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## ppurka

This is one of the annoyances of networkmanager. For the connection to automatically work, you should use the nm-connection-editor and change (all) your connections to system connections. Usually it is presented as something like "Available to all users" in the graphical interface.

----------

## jeff.r.gnome

Thanks! That's all I needed to do. Interestingly, it also solved a problem where Gnome was prompting me for the password to my keyring every time I signed in, even though I would select "remember this".

----------

